

Ask HN: Opinions on putting stickers on a laptop? - marshallford

What is your opinion on putting stickers on a laptop? I have gathered quite a few stickers that I am considering putting onto my ThinkPad. Thoughts?
======
Eiriksmal
It's better than window clings on a car, in my opinion. My 2007 Gateway
"Convertible Notebook" (what used to be called a tablet, back in my ancient
college days of 7 years ago) is rocking a black and white Stemage logo (a one-
man band, best known for his Metroid Metal series), a stylistic B&W Metroid
(both round stickers from some Stemage album I purchased years ago), and an
Evol Intent logo--a fantastic drum 'n bass group.
[http://cdn.doandroidsdance.com/assets/2013/10/evol-intent-
lo...](http://cdn.doandroidsdance.com/assets/2013/10/evol-intent-logo.jpg)

They take up about a third of the overall screen height. Having the bleeding
red heart separating two black and white logos makes for an interesting
aesthetic. My image of the impish young hacker is enhanced by some weird-o
stickers. If I was presenting an image of the buttoned-up, sophisticated
C-level software architect, I'd prefer an unobstructed view of my generic,
high-end laptop's brushed-metal screen backing.

Or you could go for the TV approach and just put one big sticker to cover up
the manufacturer's logo in the middle of the top.

------
timrosenblatt
I don't like keyboard stickers, or stickers that go on the inside area where
you rest your hand. It might look cool initially, but they quickly fall apart.

Outside of the laptop seems fair game unless you're in an environment that is
very client-facing or tends to be a bit more buttoned up (Wall St?) then you
should be mindful of that.

------
MichaelStubbs
I would say don't go too overboard. If it's done nicely, it can look pretty
good & draw attention to products you'd like to support.

For example, on my Elitebook I have an OpenSUSE sticker & on the palm rest
(next to the "Core i7" sticker) I have a GNU/Linux sticker.

------
jpetersonmn
I got a new MacBook a few weeks back and have been thinking of getting some
kind of cool decal for it after seeing the commercials. My daughter always
puts stickers all over her computers when she gets a new one.

------
rman666
Because I'm cool like that ...
[https://twitter.com/Clint326/status/497403831899398144](https://twitter.com/Clint326/status/497403831899398144)

------
marshallford
Update: I am a college student studying Computer Science. I am just going to
put stickers on the lid, not on the inside/keyboard.

Thanks for all of the comments.

------
elyrly
I don't see the harm in supporting companies and protects the case from
scratches in that particular area.

------
jackgolding
I have imported mi goreng nutrition facts on my old uni rig. Humility and
utility!

------
JSeymourATL
What image of cool do you want to convey-- Wozniak or Jobs?

~~~
jackgolding
Oh I heard you, Jobs

------
MalcolmDiggs
Stickers? No. Decals? YESSSSS!!!

------
logikblok
Go for it.

